# Stuck on whether to return sigma 35mm for 35mm 1.4L or 35f2 is



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 8, 2013)

I just got the sigma 35mm 1.4. I thought that the lens would be a dream come true. The truth is the af seems to front focus. It has a hard time focusing in aiservo mode. Also further subjects are not that sharp. The 1.4 aperature is nice and the colors are good but am unsure if I should go with one of the canon offerings. I use it for indoor candids of the kids and a walkabout lens since a 50mm is a little tight and the 40mm only does 2.8. Should I go thru the trouble of sending it in to sigma for a look or is the Canon better in the L or IS version. I have used mostly f2.8 and higher to 5.6. This is only being used on a canon 5d mark iii. I only have 9 days to get it returned. Is this the norm for a 35mm or should I stick with OEM even though it costs more and is much older?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2013)

TDP mentions servo issues with the new Tamron 24-70, seems to be a common issue with 3rd party lenses. My 35L does very well in servo mode, old though the design is...


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> TDP mentions servo issues with the new Tamron 24-70, seems to be a common issue with 3rd party lenses. My 35L does very well in servo mode, old though the design is...



So would you say the older 35l is better?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd say the Sigma 35/1.4 has better IQ. But, if it can't focus where you need it to, a blurry shot isn't 'better'.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd say the Sigma 35/1.4 has better IQ. But, if it can't focus where you need it to, a blurry shot isn't 'better'.



Any suggestions for a test? To determine that I can post?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 9, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> TDP mentions servo issues with the new Tamron 24-70, seems to be a common issue with 3rd party lenses. My 35L does very well in servo mode, old though the design is...



Agreed, I have seen some issues on the Tamron 24-70 in AI-Servo on my 5d3. At least under very low lighting. It works, it just doesn't really always work well. Especially if it has to go from near to far or far to near focus at the start, although I suspect that's just a difficult use case on that along with low lighting for any camera/lens to handle.


----------



## robbymack (Apr 9, 2013)

Have you done a Afma yet?


----------



## jeffabbyben (Apr 9, 2013)

AFMA +8, and AI servo worked great at my sons high school basketball game with 5d markiii. It wasn't the best lighting either. Just my experience FWIw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 9, 2013)

The advantage of staying with OEM is that you can send both body and lens to Canon and they will sort out the issue and fix one or both. The disadvantage is the price.

As far as subjects far back being out of focus, that will happen the same, Canon or Sigma or Tamron, ... Depth of field is going to be shallow at wide apertures.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 9, 2013)

my sigma 35 is blazingly good in servo mode try another copy perhaps


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 9, 2013)

I tried posting a test I took tonight between my 24-70ii and the sigma and my 24-70 was spot on and the sigma was soft which means its front focusing I think either way they should have been close. I also tried to upload pics but it is just freezing when I try to attach.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 9, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The advantage of staying with OEM is that you can send both body and lens to Canon and they will sort out the issue and fix one or both. The disadvantage is the price.
> 
> As far as subjects far back being out of focus, that will happen the same, Canon or Sigma or Tamron, ... Depth of field is going to be shallow at wide apertures.



So then is the canon 35l the better buy or should I pursue getting this lens adjusted? The quality is worth it not the money. I doubt I will shoot at 1.4 much more like 1.8 2.0 or higher just to have a walk about lens which is also why I was wondering about the 35 f2 is but the reviews do not seem so glowing.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 9, 2013)

also out of interest what servo mode and focus point selection are you using? this could also have something to do with it I typically use single point AF with the 8 assist points surrounding enabled also back button focus and the DoF preview customised to engage servo i find switching rapidly between single shot and servo this lens stile preforms superbly


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 9, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> also out of interest what servo mode and focus point selection are you using? this could also have something to do with it I typically use single point AF with the 8 assist points surrounding enabled also back button focus and the DoF preview customised to engage servo i find switching rapidly between single shot and servo this lens stile preforms superbly



Single no assist, back button aswell. Even tonight in one shot on a stationary box it front focused at f2.8 . Just frustrated since i never had a lens this far off.


----------



## rpt (Apr 9, 2013)

robbymack said:


> Have you done a Afma yet?


+1000
AFMA before returning.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Apr 9, 2013)

I never had an issue with the lens and it's focus on 5DII, if anything when focusing very close it seems to not be spot on sometimes, but I blame that on super narrow DOF + focus and recomposing, and this is the only lens I didn't have a need to AFMA. This shot below may not be perfect (F/1.4 anyways) but I put the camera up to my face, and took my first shot, and a winning photo popped out!
I also have done a lot of street candids shooting from hip, I've gotten quite a lot of tack sharp faces of passer-byers, and not to mention how sharp the lens is overall.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 9, 2013)

Nishi Drew said:


> I never had an issue with the lens and it's focus on 5DII, if anything when focusing very close it seems to not be spot on sometimes, but I blame that on super narrow DOF + focus and recomposing, and this is the only lens I didn't have a need to AFMA. This shot below may not be perfect (F/1.4 anyways) but I put the camera up to my face, and took my first shot, and a winning photo popped out!
> I also have done a lot of street candids shooting from hip, I've gotten quite a lot of tack sharp faces of passer-byers, and not to mention how sharp the lens is overall.




That's a great shot


----------



## nda (Apr 9, 2013)

Great Shot!!!


----------



## funkboy (Apr 9, 2013)

Definitely check your AFMA before you go any further. Here's an easy guide:

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/article_pages/cameras/1ds3_af_micoadjustment.html


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 9, 2013)

Will do and I will report my results


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2013)

funkboy said:


> Definitely check your AFMA before you go any further. Here's an easy guide:
> 
> http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/article_pages/cameras/1ds3_af_micoadjustment.html



I'd get FoCal or a LensAlign instead. I find the moiré pattern approach has too much 'slop' (camera can be moved quite a bit with no discernible change in the moiré).


----------



## alexturton (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the sigma 35. focusses like a dream straight out the box. Servo performance is good and no AFMA needed on my 5d3.

I tested both the canon 35L and sigma 35 before purchasing and found the canon to be faster on AF but softer @ f1.4.


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 9, 2013)

My siggy 35 even rocks on my 5DII's "ancient" AF system. I was actually using it in servo the other day while catching clear bubbles floating through a bright blue sky. Not necessarily high speed action, but still tricky for such an "inferior" AF system nonetheless.




Bubble by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 9, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> My siggy 35 even rocks on my 5DII's "ancient" AF system. I was actually using it in servo the other day while catching clear bubbles floating through a bright blue sky. Not necessarily high speed action, but still tricky for such an "inferior" AF system nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome shot


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 9, 2013)

^Thanks!

And some smaller bubbles 



Beer by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 9, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> My siggy 35 even rocks on my 5DII's "ancient" AF system. I was actually using it in servo the other day while catching clear bubbles floating through a bright blue sky. Not necessarily high speed action, but still tricky for such an "inferior" AF system nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicely done. That is a strong image - subtle and beautiful!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 9, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> ^Thanks!
> 
> And some smaller bubbles
> 
> ...



Nice looking image!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 9, 2013)

Nishi Drew said:


> I never had an issue with the lens and it's focus on 5DII, if anything when focusing very close it seems to not be spot on sometimes, but I blame that on super narrow DOF + focus and recomposing, and this is the only lens I didn't have a need to AFMA. This shot below may not be perfect (F/1.4 anyways) but I put the camera up to my face, and took my first shot, and a winning photo popped out!
> I also have done a lot of street candids shooting from hip, I've gotten quite a lot of tack sharp faces of passer-byers, and not to mention how sharp the lens is overall.



Very nice image!


----------



## jasonsim (Apr 9, 2013)

To the OP...isn't the new Sigma 35mm f/1.4 the one that can be configured via a computer without having to send the lens to Sigma? I thought it had the ability to adjust front / back focusing issues until you get it correct. 

As others have also said, there is the MFA available on the 5D III itself. One or the other should fix it, but I'd prefer to fix it on the lens. 

Kind regards,
Jason


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 10, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> To the OP...isn't the new Sigma 35mm f/1.4 the one that can be configured via a computer without having to send the lens to Sigma? I thought it had the ability to adjust front / back focusing issues until you get it correct.
> 
> As others have also said, there is the MFA available on the 5D III itself. One or the other should fix it, but I'd prefer to fix it on the lens.
> 
> ...



I did a +10 mfa and its better still not sure if ill try another copy.


----------



## ddl (Apr 10, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> To the OP...isn't the new Sigma 35mm f/1.4 the one that can be configured via a computer without having to send the lens to Sigma? I thought it had the ability to adjust front / back focusing issues until you get it correct.



Yes it is but the USB adapter isn't available yet (delayed a month or two) so I assume the OP has to make his return or keep decision before then.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> So then is the canon 35l the better buy or should I pursue getting this lens adjusted? The quality is worth it not the money. I doubt I will shoot at 1.4 much more like 1.8 2.0 or higher just to have a walk about lens which is also why I was wondering about the 35 f2 is but the reviews do not seem so glowing.


 
I sent my 35mmL to Canon because it required +17 AFMA on my 1D MK III. Its now very close on all my cameras, and is excellent, even if not quite reaching the sharpness of the Sigma. It focuses fine as well.

You risk sending the lens in for adjustment either way.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 12, 2013)

In luck

Talked to sigma and there is a repair facility 35 min away and i can drop off my body and lens for calibration. Perfect cannot ask for a better option.


----------



## risc32 (Apr 12, 2013)

keep us posted. i'm a very happy sigma 35mm user, but i've had some very poor exp with sigma sercive in the past, so i really hope they've turned things around.


----------



## jcns (Apr 12, 2013)

are you sure it's front focusing?
at 1.4, your DOF can be minimal (depends on the distance of subject)
here is a calculator for you
http://www.dofmaster.com/dofjs.html


----------



## KKCFamilyman (May 4, 2013)

Update on Sigma 35mm. I took it in locally and they saw I was AFMA to +10 and they actually put it at about +15 internally so my camera is spot on and I am at 0 in camera. That makes this lens that much sweeter. Glad I took it in. If you buy a Sigma and it seems off send it in is my advise.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 4, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> To the OP...isn't the new Sigma 35mm f/1.4 the one that can be configured via a computer without having to send the lens to Sigma? I thought it had the ability to adjust front / back focusing issues until you get it correct.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Jason


 
At some future point, you can pay $$$ for a tool that will let you adjust focus accuracy of the lens so that it may match what you already paid for. Sigma has promised it, but hasn't delivered it.


----------



## brad-man (May 4, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> jasonsim said:
> 
> 
> > To the OP...isn't the new Sigma 35mm f/1.4 the one that can be configured via a computer without having to send the lens to Sigma? I thought it had the ability to adjust front / back focusing issues until you get it correct.
> ...



About two weeks for $59 with software. Not too shabby.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/909813-REG/Sigma_USB_Dock.html

Congratulations KKC. I know you're going to _love_ that lens.


----------



## drjlo (May 4, 2013)

brad-man said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > jasonsim said:
> ...



It's nice of Sigma to actually deliver the USB dock, but the fact is Sigma should tighten up its QC process so we don't NEED to use the dock. Still, I am glad to see this safety net of sorts from Sigma..


----------



## Viggo (May 4, 2013)

I finally got my hands on a Sigma and tried it today. I liked the sharpness , although that wouldn't alone be at all a reason to sell mye 35 L. I like the built quality, but not the weight and size
Compared. I really liked the color and contrast and the bokeh seemed similar. The
BIGGEST QUESTION for my wanting to test it was in terms of AF speed, all info I have found point to the direction that they are very much a like, but that's
Completely false, it's WAY slower, very dissapointing. I haven't done any research if the 35 L is faster on the 1dX and other people have tested on a 5d not seeing the difference. But on the 1dx at least the AF of the Sigma is much slower and to me, that will always be what I look for in a lens.

Get the 35 L sharpness is a result of a properly focused image.


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 4, 2013)

Viggo said:


> sharpness is a result of a properly focused image.



nonsense....
if the lens does not deliver the optical sharpness, no focusing will solve that.




> It's nice of Sigma to actually deliver the USB dock, but the fact is Sigma should tighten up its QC process so we don't NEED to use the dock.




well canon should be the first then to make lenses that need no AFMA. :


----------



## klickflip (May 4, 2013)

My copy is outstanding, as sharp at F2 as my 50L at 3.5 and more so generally, and colours are great. Also in AI servo its spot on.. do a lot of skateboarding tracking sequences its actually much much more accurate than my 50L and 85L. 
You may have a bad copy then, go back to shop and get them to compare it instore with a couple of other copies.


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > sharpness is a result of a properly focused image.
> ...


+1 on that, I was thinking the same thing! If Sigma should be tightening up it's qc to avoid needing the dock, how much more at the price should Canon be tightening up their QC so we don't have to spend all that time MFA'ing our lenses? I'm glad I can MFA my lens's. If I had the Sigma, I'd probably be glad to have the dock!


----------



## Viggo (May 4, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > sharpness is a result of a properly focused image.
> ...



Lol, yes I would much rather have a lens that is veryvery sharp but can't focus over a lens that is very sharp that focuses perfectly with very fast
Movement every single time .


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Update on Sigma 35mm. I took it in locally and they saw I was AFMA to +10 and they actually put it at about +15 internally so my camera is spot on and I am at 0 in camera. That makes this lens that much sweeter. Glad I took it in. If you buy a Sigma and it seems off send it in is my advise.


Yay! Sounds like you have a keeper now!


----------



## brianleighty (May 4, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Update on Sigma 35mm. I took it in locally and they saw I was AFMA to +10 and they actually put it at about +15 internally so my camera is spot on and I am at 0 in camera. That makes this lens that much sweeter. Glad I took it in. If you buy a Sigma and it seems off send it in is my advise.


Sounds about right. I rented both a 5D mark III and the Sigma 35 and Focal had me set it to either +13 or +17 (can't remember). I was surprised how big a number it was but I did some shots to confirm both at 0 and the setting it recommended and sure enough it was right. I'm leaning towards buying one of these when I've got the money. I rented the 35L last September and would say this lens is at least the same level IQ wise in shots (probably a lot better I'm just not doing test charts or such). Focus seemed slower but I'm attributing that to the 5D Mark III flash assist issue.


----------



## brianleighty (May 4, 2013)

One other huge improvement over the 35L I forgot to mention is the color fringing. MUCH lower.


----------



## funkboy (May 5, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> > It's nice of Sigma to actually deliver the USB dock, but the fact is Sigma should tighten up its QC process so we don't NEED to use the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> well canon should be the first then to make lenses that need no AFMA. :



As much as all that would be nice, revamping the production lines to provide this level of tolerance would likely be cost-prohibitive for both companies. Given the choice between having to do AFMA and having 25% more expensive lenses & camera bodies across the board, I'll stick with the AFMA, thank you very much. The fact is that the majority of consumers buying these devices won't notice the difference.

Sigma (& other 3rd party mfrs) likely have an additional issue as they have to make lenses that work with a whole bunch of camera mfrs & not just Canon, and that likely contributes to their lenses being "way off" more often than house-brand lenses.

I applaud their innovation in releasing the DIY AFMA dock so that the customer can adjust lenses even for bodies that don't have AFMA (and for those that do, you don't have to mess with it in the camera).

Given that the AFMA USB dock is probably a single-use device for most people, I believe they priced it accordingly given that it's quite a specialty item and most customers will likely either:

- rent one for a weekend, or

- buy one & return it

BTW it occurred to me that they could have just integrated USB into their lenses, but then everyone gets to pay for the extra rarely-necessary electronics in every lens and drag around the extra bulk & weight. It also adds another point of entry for dust & moisture.

So I'll stick with the dock .


----------



## NerdblurbSteve (May 7, 2013)

If you don't mind carrying two lenses, consider getting the 35mm and the canon 70-200mm f/4 IS. Its not too heavy to carry both and you wont miss the coverage from 35mm-70mm. However, with both lenses in your pack, you're good to go for almost anything unless you need a really wide angle.

Those two lenses are basically my default kit and I love it. Excellent image quality from both and a much better pairing then relying on the 24-105 by itself.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 7, 2013)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Update on Sigma 35mm. I took it in locally and they saw I was AFMA to +10 and they actually put it at about +15 internally so my camera is spot on and I am at 0 in camera. That makes this lens that much sweeter. Glad I took it in. If you buy a Sigma and it seems off send it in is my advise.



thats what my siggy 85 1.4 was like sent it in to sigma and a week later it came back spot on 
glad its working for you now
it will be interesting to see how much tweeking we can do when the sigma usb docks come out


----------



## Krob78 (May 7, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > Update on Sigma 35mm. I took it in locally and they saw I was AFMA to +10 and they actually put it at about +15 internally so my camera is spot on and I am at 0 in camera. That makes this lens that much sweeter. Glad I took it in. If you buy a Sigma and it seems off send it in is my advise.
> ...





> it will be interesting to see how much tweeking we can do when the sigma usb docks come out


 Please let us know, I'm interested in grabbing this lens fairly soon, I'd like to hear about the dock...


----------



## brianleighty (May 7, 2013)

NerdblurbSteve said:


> If you don't mind carrying two lenses, consider getting the 35mm and the canon 70-200mm f/4 IS. Its not too heavy to carry both and you wont miss the coverage from 35mm-70mm. However, with both lenses in your pack, you're good to go for almost anything unless you need a really wide angle.
> 
> Those two lenses are basically my default kit and I love it. Excellent image quality from both and a much better pairing then relying on the 24-105 by itself.


Interesting, I actually shot a couple weddings recently with this setup except instead of the f/4 version it was the 2.8 IS L. I'm going to rent the 24-70 II for my next wedding to see if I like it but if it's not much better I'll probably end up buying the sigma.


----------

